

Android up 13%, iOS down 7%, BlackBerry down 81% and Windows Phone up  52% - eplanit
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/01/android-up-13-ios-down-7-blackberry-down-81-and-windows-phone-up-a-massive-52/

======
neya
This is the first comment from the article (and also somewhat makes sense?)

    
    
        The math in this article is painfully bad. 
        You can't make statements that a drop from 3.6% to 0.7% 
        market share is a "plunge of 81%" in sales.
         You could only do that if the underlying volume hadn't changed. 
        Also, normally you would never calculate a percentage change on a percentage.
         It's at best drivel and at worst, misleading.
         This article title should read: Android market share rises 5.8%, 
        IOS slides 3.5%, but that's hardly as exciting, now is it?

~~~
aghull
Agreed. Surprised "Symbian Down By 80%!" didn't make it into the headline.

------
Xuzz
Interesting: comScore had iOS up and Android down. I think all that proves is
that these numbers are essentially meaningless.
[http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2013/04/04/comscore-apple-
incre...](http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2013/04/04/comscore-apple-increases-
lead-as-top-us-smartphone-maker-samsung-gains-android-down-second-month-in-a-
row/)

~~~
smith7018
Except for the fact that comScore knows what it's doing while this article
doesn't. I'm gonna trust comScore on this one because it just makes sense. The
iPhone 5 came out and HTC, Motorola, and Samsung's new flagship phones have
yet to be released yet.

------
hristov
The strange three minth period they used (dec to feb) greatly favors windows
phone at the expense of blackberry. The period starts right after the new
nokias came out but much before the new blackberries did.

------
mcintyre1994
I'm not convinced by the maths in that headline, but looking at the actual
data is quite interesting - it's looking like Microsoft have a pretty solid
grip on third place.

~~~
Toshio
The third place will be claimed soon enough by either Firefox OS, Tizen or
Jolla Sailfish. I wouldn't bet too much on windowsphone becoming significant.

~~~
WayneDB
What evidence do you have to support your claims?

~~~
Toshio
Look, windowsphone isn't losing in the marketplace because it's bad
technology. In fact I'm sure it's an OK OS, nothing to write home about, but
decent enough.

The real reason windowsphone fails in the marketplace is the fact that
microsoft owns skype, and carriers hate skype.

So any upcoming platform has a shot at becoming the third ecosystem, except
windowsphone.

~~~
WayneDB
Is Microsoft pushing Skype onto carriers via windows-phone?

------
signalsignal
Since when did iOS have 47% market share? Also, who has ever used Kantar
WorldPanel as a source?

~~~
Toshio
Tomi Ahonen in his analyses.

------
IvyMike
Looking at the absolute numbers: RIM at .7%? Jesus.

~~~
buro9
And yet I still know people who won't give up their old Blackberry solely
because of the hardware keyboard.

The quality of those keyboards is the only thing that stops them from changing
phones, as for them it's the difference between consuming email on the go and
managing their email on the go.

